# RED SEA CROSSING - FANTASTIC PICTURES



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This is an interesting presentation, but I have not checked the validity of any of the claims. I think it is worth watching.

View attachment RedSeaCrossing.PPS


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

That was very interesting I heard/seen something like this before but this is better thanks Praise the Lord.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I would hit you with some green but it will not let me! Great post!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot. I will bring this up in my bible study class.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

woodlandsboy said:


> I would hit you with some green but it will not let me! Great post!


 done.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Thank You*

That made my day. Wonderful information. To this day, I cannot believe that people do not believe in the LORD.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Roger!


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

In these daysand times this was reassuring of our Lord. Thanks


----------

